# The Threesome



## Tuna (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## mostly sunny (Dec 20, 2009)

I LOVE IT!!


----------



## IgsEMT (Dec 20, 2009)

interesting...
I think a bit more depth can be achieved if you PP a bit differently and turn the gray looking BW into really funky BW.


----------



## rocdoc (Dec 20, 2009)

great light in this. I like it


----------

